# One last try!



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

please explain your homemade stationary OAV gadget--what it is how U made it ETC. THANKS


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

This vid has not been upgrade to the expanded coverage yet.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D2vLtiF2fI
But still enough to knock down the mites when I use it before.
Now that all the gadgets have the expanded coverage the oav can 
cover the 2 deep boxes now. So basically it is another safe and easy way to deliver
the oav into the hive without the use of electricity (battery) and can be made of simple
everyday household materials. There are so much room for its improvement too.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

beepro said:


> This vid has not been upgrade to the expanded coverage yet.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D2vLtiF2fI
> But still enough to knock down the mites when I use it before.
> Now that all the gadgets have the expanded coverage the oav can
> ...


Looking at that video, I have to agree completely.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

dups!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, I just bought 2 small clay pots .50cents each at the yard sale today.
Going to cut the cost down to .50cents now compare to $3 to $8 dollars which is
the main heart of this oav gadget. Now nobody can complaint about the cost now that
the replacement material is available everywhere. With .50cents each what else can beat it, right?
More improvement is on the way!


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

Why so secret squirrel about this?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, it is on you tube.
So I don't think it is of any secret now. The only
secret I can think of is the expanded coverage area where it
will kill more mites than the standard oav unit out there on the
market today. You don't have to worry about the amount of powder to put in
because it only requires a 2 minute intense burn time.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

beepro said:


> Well, it is on you tube.
> So I don't think it is of any secret now.


The video only shows vapor coming up through a hole, it's still a secret until you show us your homemade vaporizer, however I can understand if you want to keep it under wraps for future marketing purposes.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't see anything on YouTube.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

OT said you don't have to be a member to view it.
Just download it and view that's all.
It is there to protect the minors whoever they are on BS here.


----------



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

I can see the video but it doesn't show anything related to the device.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

beepro said:


> OT said you don't have to be a member to view it.
> Just download it and view that's all.


This makes no sense at all, yes the video is clearly visible but only shows vapor or smoke coming out of a hole, you stated "Well, it is on you tube. So I don't think it is of any secret now." Well Where is the "homemade stationary oav gadget" that you spoke of in the opening post, it is not clearly visible.


----------

